# Relocating alhaurin de la Torre



## Espananewbie (Dec 1, 2012)

Dear forum
We are a family of 4 currently living in a small village outside Granada wishing to relocate nearer to the city, closer to the coast and in search of a different Spanish experience.
I have trawled through previous posts and gleaned some very useful information about alhaurin de la torre but nothing super recent. Whilst I have been pleased to find the information, I am looking for someone to actually talk to!! Someone who has a small amount of time to chat and who doesn't mind sharing their experience. Someone who may live there now, who may have children in the school system or someone who has recently had children at school. I am specifically interested in MIT as well as the local Spanish schools and anyone who can shed light on living in alhaurin but de la torre or west of Malaga. 
Our priorities are close to the airport, easy commute into the city, close to the campo and coast. Think that covers it!
I realise the point of a forum is to write responses too...any information would be greatly appreciated. But a conversation would be wonderful too!
Thanks in advance
Katharine


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

I haven't got a direct experience with MIT but my friends, 2 families, had children there. MIT market their school as bilingual. It's not really. It's Spanish. Most children are Spanish plus there are some foreign kids, mainly Chinese. There were some issues with quality of education at MIT, too - google some articles from local press.

One of the families withdrew their child from MIT and is now happy at BIC in Benalmadena. 

As I said this is not my direct experience, I am just passing on what I was told.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Espananewbie said:


> I realise the point of a forum is to write responses too...any information would be greatly appreciated. But a conversation would be wonderful too!
> Thanks in advance
> Katharine


Yes, so what can you tell us about Granada?


----------



## Espananewbie (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for your response. Good advice to search articles in local press. Any chance of putting me in touch with the families directly? Many thanks


----------

